# Pocket square in shirt pocket???



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I was at a high-brow mall the other day here in Atlanta, and I saw a man in Brooks Brothers wearing a pocket square in the pocket of his shirt. No jacket was in sight. At least, that's what I think I saw. Anyways, the pocket on a shirt is to put things in, right? But he had artfully arranged a silk hanky in it.

Has anyone else ever seen someone do this?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds silly, maybe he was trying to be trendy.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I bet he eats a Snickers with a knife and fork.


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Has anyone else ever seen someone do this?


Luckily, no. I am sorry but that is just plain odd.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Was he also sporting a cuff square?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I've pondered it, but then I realized that I hate breast pockets on shirts and only own two shirts with them....so I don't do it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Whomever he was, he's a genius. 
I'm most sertainly going to start doing this.

Maybe I'll throw in a left back trouser pocket square too, on a watch pocket square with my jeans.

I need more squares! I have unfilled pockets!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Whomever he was, he's a genius.
> I'm most sertainly going to start doing this.
> 
> Maybe I'll throw in a left back trouser pocket square too, on a watch pocket square with my jeans.
> ...


+1 I need lots more ps too.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of wearing a pocket square in the right rear pocket of my pants.
Do you think that will make my butt look big?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

David V said:


> I'm thinking of wearing a pocket square in the right rear pocket of my pants.
> Do you think that will make my butt look big?


I know linen adds the look of a few pounds.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

*It's very simple.*

1) A dress shirt should have a pocket.

2) You should never put anything in that pocket.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> 1) A dress shirt should have a pocket.
> 
> 2) You should never put anything in that pocket.


I beg to differ, I hate breast pockets on dress shirts. All it does is piss me off when I'm ironing the shirt, that's it! :devil:


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Pocket square in a dress shirt pocket? Trying too hard.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

David Hober, maker of quality ties and pocket squares does it.

Conor


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

IIRC there's a whole thing about hankies in various pockets and it wasn't started by Brooks. :devil:

Best to probably avoid the entire issue.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I recall seeing this done in the movie Akira. I admit to emulating it.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Living in Thailand where the weather is warm I rarely wear a jacket.

I enjoy throwing a pocket square in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

This is wrong on so many levels, I fear I shall have nightmares! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sam Hober said:


> Living in Thailand where the weather is warm I rarely wear a jacket.
> 
> I enjoy throwing a pocket square in my shirt pocket.


Should this practice catch on in a big way, you might have to add a shift to an already crowded work schedule!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Picture the scene, PS in shirt. PS in jacket. PS in covert coat. Three PS being worn at the same time by one person. :icon_smile_wink:

Sales of pocket squares forecast to explode in the next couple of years :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

So that's what the February _GQ_ meant when they said that _Mad Men_ had "killed the pocket square!"


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> So that's what the February _GQ_ meant when they said that _Mad Men_ had "killed the pocket square!"


The same thing most things you read in GQ mean...nothing.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This is wrong on so many levels, I fear I shall have nightmares! :icon_smile_wink:


Earl of Ormonde,

I have two small children and rarely travel so unless you are planning to visit us in the near future there will be no need for nightmares - so no worries - smiling.

On a different level I think that formal wear for coronations, weddings and of course balls that Earls are often throwing have sartorial rules.

Also serious business people such as bankers, accountants, lawyers etc. have certain images to maintain.

But when you go into the creative fields such as artists, designers, entertainers and those who make pocket squares, one may be creative.

Also my 3 year old daughter likes for me to wear pocket squares so this trumps all for me.......

If you invite me to one of your balls I promise not to wear a pocket square in a shirt pocket.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Should this practice catch on in a big way, you might have to add a shift to an already crowded work schedule!


*Eagle 2250,*

No, we need to sleep sometimes.... instead of a new shift we shall recruit more apprentices.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> 1) A dress shirt should have a pocket.
> 
> 2) You should never put anything in that pocket.


You're contradicting yourself. Why have a pocket there if it is NEVER to be used?

Try telling a well-dressed Brit in a SR suit that his dress sirt should have a pocket...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> So that's what the February _GQ_ meant when they said that _Mad Men_ had "killed the pocket square!"


Wait, what? How could that show kill the pocket square when it has people wearing them more than in _Boston Legal_?


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Wait, what? How could that show kill the pocket square when it has people wearing them more than in _Boston Legal_?


Probably means "kill" as in overexposed.


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

boatshoe said:


> Probably means "kill" as in overexposed.


The next thing you know they will be telling us that Rep ties have jumped the shark.


----------

